# Deep Thoughts



## Irishcat922 (Mar 31, 2005)

Subject: Some Deep Thoughts For Today.....

I planted some bird seed. A bird came up. Now I don't know what to feed it. 

I had amnesia once -- or twice. 

Protons have mass? I didn't even know they were Catholic.

All I ask is a chance to prove that money can't make me happy.

What is a "free" gift? Aren't all gifts free?

They told me I was gullible ... and I believed them.

Teach a child to be polite and courteous in the home and, when he grows up, he'll never be able to merge his car onto a freeway.

Experience is the thing you have left when everything else is gone.

One nice thing about egotists: They don't talk about other people.

I used to be indecisive. Now I'm not sure.

The cost of living hasn't affected its popularity.

How can there be self-help "groups"?

Where do forest rangers go to "get away from it all"?

Is it possible to be totally partial?

What's another word for thesaurus?

Is Marx's tomb a communist plot?

If swimming is so good for your figure, how do you explain whales?

Show me a man with both feet firmly on the ground, and I'll show you a man who can't get his pants off.

It's not an optical illusion. It just looks like one.

Is it my imagination, or do buffalo wings taste like chicken?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## Me Died Blue (Mar 31, 2005)

Moving to Entertainment and Humor


----------



## Me Died Blue (Mar 31, 2005)

Oh yeah, and by the way...


----------



## Irishcat922 (Mar 31, 2005)

My Mother-in-Law e-mailed them to me. I'm not sure were she got them. Just thought I would share the humor.


----------



## Solo Christo (Apr 3, 2005)

Those were so hilarious I might just have to use that "dancing banana" that I never thought I could bring myself to click.

Here goes..... 

Ok. Everyone has seen me use it now. That's it for me and the banana.


----------

